# ALLATOONA SECRETS LOOOOONG



## earl (Aug 2, 2007)

WE GET ABOUT 7 WEEKS GUN SEASON ,EITHER SEX , THIS YEAR ! WHAT FOLLOWS ARE MOST OF THE ACCESS POINTS I KNOW.
FROM THE CHECK STATION FOLLOW THE ROAD ,ON FOOT , THATS TO THE LEFT OF THE SKINNING RACK DOWN TO THE CREEK. THERE IS A PRETTY GOOD FORD WHERE YOU SEE TRACKS GOING INTO THE CREEK . WHILE BOTH FIELDS ARE OBVIOUS, ONCE YOU CROSS THE CREEK YOU CAN FOLLOW IT BACK A PRETTY GOOD WAY. GOOD FISHING TOO.
ACROSS THE ROAD FROM THE STATION IS A PULL OFF AT THE END OF THE NEW GUARDRAILS. YOU CAN GO ALL THE WAY TO THE OLD STAMP CREEK CAMPGROUND.ON THE OTHER SIDE OF STAMP CREEK , EAST , THERE IS ANOTHER PULLOFF THAT PUTS YOU IN THE SAME AREA.HOPEFULLY THEY WILL HAVE THAT GATE OPEN. IF SO YOU CAN DRIVE TO THE LAKE.
AGAIN GO EAST FROM THE STATION ,PAST STAMP CREEK , TO BOSTON CREEK. BEFORE YOU CROSS THE BRIDGE THERE IS A PULL OFF ON THE LEFT WITH A GATE I HAVE NEVER SEEN OPEN.THIS PUTS YOU ON THE WEST SIDE OF THE CREEK. IF YOU CROSS THE BRIGE THERE IS ANOTHER PULL OFF ON THE LEFT. FOLLOW THE CREEK.WHEN YOU GET OUT OF THE THICK STUFF FIND A PLACE TO CROSS TO THE WEST SIDE . THERE ARE A COUPLE OF FIELDS. YOU WILL SEE HUNT CLUB SIGNS WHEN YOU GET TO THE END.
FROM THE STATION GO WEST TO WILDERNESS ROAD AND TURN LEFT. WATCH THE SIGNS ON THE LEFT. THE WMA PROPERTY GOES PAST THE BOAT RAMP. BE CAREFUL AS THERE IS PRIVATE PROPERTY SCATTERED THROUGH OUT . ALSO THERE IS A SAFETY ZONE WHERE THE ROAD SPLITS PAST THE RAMP.
 FURTHER WEST ON SR 20, WATCH FOR THE SIGNS FOR ALLATOONA WMA AND MACEDONIA CEMETARY ON THE LEFT.THERE IS A SMALL PATCH OF WMA ON BOTH SIDES AND YOU HAVE TO LOOK CLOSE FOR THEM. FURTHER DOWN YOU WILL COME TO A BIG RIGHT HAND CURVE . IF YO TURN LEFT AT THE GRAVEL ROAD YOU WILL PASS THROUGH AREAS EAT UP WITH POSTED SIGNS.THIS IS COBBS LEGION S LEASE. THEY ARE GOOD FOLKS BUT DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT TRESSPASSING. STAY ON THE ROAD! THE SECOND GRAVEL ROAD YOU COME TO IS HARBIN RD. TURN RIGHT. AGAIN PLEASE REMEMBER THIS ARE IS LEASED. ONCE YOU CROSS THE SMALL CREEK YOU WILL COME TO A 4 WAY INTERSECTION. TURN RIGHT AND GO TO THE END OF THE ROAD. PART OF THIS AREA WAS CUT LAST YEAR.   IF YOU GO STRAIGHT AT THE 4 WAY GO ALL THE WAY TO THE END . ONCE YOU SEE THE CORE OF ENGINEERS RED PAINT  YOU CAN HUNT FROM THERE TO THE LAKE AND AS FAR IN EITHER DIRECTION THAN YOU WOULD WANT TO DRAG A DEER . BOTH THESE AREAS GET REALLY SLICK WHEN IT RAINS!! ONCE MORE  ,THIS AREA ALSO CONTAIN S LEASED PROPERTY SO PLEASE BE COURTEOUS AND WATCH OUT FOR 4 WHEELERS.
FROM THE STATION GO EAST TO 108 TURN LEFT .GO TO SAM NELSON ROAD TURN RIGHT. GO TO RAMPLEY ROAD AND TURN RIGHT. GO TO END OF PAVEMENT AND CONTINUE ON. WHEN YOU GET TO MR. WHITES PROPERTY YOU WILL SEE A BROWN IRON POLE GATE. IF ITS OPEN YOU CONTINUE UNTIL YOU GET TO THE ETOWAH RIVER. ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE IS SHOAL CREEK. KEEP A MAP WITH YOU UNTIL YOU KNOW THE BOUNDARYS.  IF THE GATE IS CLOSED AT MR. WHITES YOU CAN TAKE THE RIGHT HAND PATH RIGHT BEFORE THE GATE, DOWN TO SHOAL CREEK. YOU WILL SEE THE WMA SIGNS .HUNT UPSTREAM AS GOING DOWN WILL PUT YOU ON MR. WHITES. YOU WILL NEED 4WD TO GET TO THESE AREAS. IF YOU TURN OFF TO THE RIGHT ANY WHERE ELSE IT TAKES YOU TO WHERE THE WMA WAS A FEW YEARS BACK. THIS IS NOW PRIVATE PROPERTY. WHEN IT RAINS THIS WHOLE AREA IS A MUD HOLE.
THERE IS ANOTHER ACCESS POINT ,OR WAS ,AT HIGH TOWER CHURCH. IF YOU KNOW SOMEONE WHO ATTENDS YOU MAY WANT TO ASK.
ONE OTHER AREA I M NOT POSITIVE ABOUT IS AROUND THE NEW VETERANS CEMATARY ON 20.SOME OF IT MAY STILL BE AVAILABLE BUT I WOULD CHECK WITH THE AREA MANAGER FIRST.
A FEW WODS OF WARNING IF YOU WILL .
THE RANGERS ON THIS AREA AREN T THE BEST IVE MET. VERY SELDOM WILL THEY ANSWER THE DOOR AT THE STATION UNLESS YOU ARE CHECKING IN A DEER. NOT RAGGING THE GUYS , THATS JUST BEEN MY EXPERIENCE.
A LOT OF THESE PLACES ARE JUST ABOUT IMPASSABLE WHEN IT RAINS , THEY ALSO HOLD WATER FOR A WHILE.
THERE ARE ALOT OF LEASES AROUND THESE AREAS SO PLS BE RESPECTFUL. 
A GOOD MAP WILL BE OF MORE HELP THAN I EVER COULD. THE MOST ACURATE ,ROADWISE, THAT YOU CAN GET ARE FROM DOT. ASK FOR CHEROKEE AND BARTOW COUNTIES. A LAKE MAP IS ALSO HELPFUL.
MOST OF THE AREAS CAN BE REACHED BY WATER. I VE USED MY BOAT SEVERAL TIMES. JUST MAKE SURE THE RAMP IS OPEN.
WELL THAT WAS A LOOOOOONG POST. I HAVE NT GOTTEN EVERY THING BUT I HOPE THIS HELPS SOME.
P.S. I FORGOT. THE MACEDONIA SECTION GOT NO MENTION BECAUSE THE WHOLE ROAD USUALLY LOOKS LIKE AN OVERBOOKED CAMPGROUND.
OK BOYS     WHO S NEXT? I D LOVE TO GET BACK SOME INFO ON WMA S FURTHER NORTH AND ON NATIONAL FOREST.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 2, 2007)

I know LOTS of good places on the ONF around Eatonton..
PM me for more info.....Get yourself  a map to reference
the NF road system.....


----------



## dixie (Aug 2, 2007)

Earl, just one thing to add, the maps of the area leave a LOT to be desired, I'm going up Sat to meet with our lease owner about who owns what now on both Woodall and Belles Ferry Rd, the WMA signs are still up but the WMA map shows all that as "out" now. About that area down at Proctors Bend, from the end of our lease and the beginning of that part of the WMA, you can see all the way over to a Marina, I think its Gaults ferry but I'm not sure, its still too open to hunt from the cutting, I'm not trying to discourage anyone from going down there, just saying, don't go expecting to see trees.


----------



## earl (Aug 3, 2007)

THANKS DIXIE .I DIDN T MENTION WOODALL AND BELLS FERRY BECAUSE I WASNT SURE EITHER. LAST TIME I TALKED TO THE WARDENS THEY SAID IF THERE WAS A SIGN ,YOU COULD HUNT. I JUST DONT WANT TO TRESPASS OR POINT ANYONE IN THE WRONG DIRECTION. IT WOULD BE GREAT IF YOU COULD POST WHEN YOU FIND OUT. THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## todd (Aug 3, 2007)

You cant legally access the WMA from the VA cemetary.  Theres a gate up at the end of Old Shoal Creek and the road crosses a hunting club anyway.  There is a little road behind the church parking lot that goes to the baptismal pool, but I don't know if it goes any farther.  Is this the one you are talking about?   On a side note, I wonder how much longer the Corps will allow their property to be abused and neglected by DNR.  The area manager is a friend of mine and he is forced to work on other WMA's in Paulding and Polk counties as well as the other ones in Bartow and Cherokee and not allowed to concentrate his efforts on his own WMA.


----------



## dixie (Aug 3, 2007)

earl said:


> THANKS DIXIE .I DIDN T MENTION WOODALL AND BELLS FERRY BECAUSE I WASNT SURE EITHER. LAST TIME I TALKED TO THE WARDENS THEY SAID IF THERE WAS A SIGN ,YOU COULD HUNT. I JUST DONT WANT TO TRESPASS OR POINT ANYONE IN THE WRONG DIRECTION. IT WOULD BE GREAT IF YOU COULD POST WHEN YOU FIND OUT. THANKS AGAIN.



I will Earl, on a side note, I suspect the reason its open the way it is this year is because, like a lot folks, they thought all that would be developed in the VERY near future. I've been reluctant to post anything about it because I just lease the land and don't own it but I'll say this, I'm going today and spend a bunch of the clubs money on some high dollar seed, if I had any reason to believe we were going anywhere in the next few years, I wouldn't do that.  I would like your thoughts on the area down around the cemetery, that seems to me to be the only part of it that would be worth hunting, the rest of it around us, IMO, is just to "thin" between us and the lake and too open during rifle season to hold deer. I know from my guys talking that hunt close to that area they'll browse that at night and then come back up and bed on our lease. I don't know a thing about the  tract close to knox bridge Todd's posted about so I can't add a thing about it.


----------



## todd (Aug 3, 2007)

The area Earl referred to off 108 is the same property off Knox Bridge, it's all called the Etowah Tract.  That area is surrounded by property that is in the permit process of a major development and it won't be open to hunting much longer.  They have took all the gates down and it's like the wild west out there now.  I cover this area for the Sheriffs Office and its a steady stream of stolen property and dopers there.  Allatoona will be developed and the WMA will most likely go the way of the old Litte River WMA around Towne Lake.


----------



## earl (Aug 3, 2007)

THE AREA AROUND THE CEMATARY HOLDS A FEW DEER. O SEE THEM PRETTY OFTEN WHEN I M SLIPPING THRU THE WOODS. DURING THE CROWDED HUNTS YOU SELDOM SEE ANY THING BUT ORANGE. I HAVE PERSONALLY SEEN AND HEARD DEER COMING OFF YOUR LEASE INTO THE WMA AROUND DUSK.
TODD THERE IS STILL A STRIP OF WMA ALONG THE ETOWAH AND SHOAL CREEK . THE 108 ENTRANCE HAS BEEN CLOSED FOR A WHILE.I SAW THE SIGNS AND FIGURE THAT SHOAL CREEK AND ETOWAH WILL BE CLOSED WHEN THAT STARTS. LITTLE RIVER WAS ONE OF THE WMA S I STARTED ON.  I HOPE YOU ARE WRONG.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 3, 2007)

Man Dixie I fill for yall this year... Folks will be all over your club.. Good luck keeping em run off.


----------



## dixie (Aug 4, 2007)

GA DAWG said:


> Man Dixie I fill for yall this year... Folks will be all over your club.. Good luck keeping em run off.



could be Dawg, but I don't much think so, the owners already called the law enforcement div of the corps about it, funny how 2-3 cases discourage the rest, besides, like in the above post, that around us, other than whats accessible from the public access roads just isn't worth the effort to get to. Its literally lake shore line, here's the link to map we were talking about, Earl, take a look at belles ferry and woodall, I wonder if the  Hawks Farm folks haven't bought that, see what I mean about shore line?------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/WMAmaps/LakeAllatoonaWMA.pdf
__________________


----------



## todd (Aug 4, 2007)

Hopefully it will take a while before they develop the land around Allatoona WMA, but it will happen eventually for sure.  As far as the Etowah tract the city of Canton in their ever expanding ways had approved the zoning etc. for their part of Canton West which for the most part is the private property surrounding whats left of the Etowah Tract.  The County put a temporary hault to it but it's just a matter of time.  Canton of course plans to steal this, I mean annex, and the city limits will go all the way to Hwy 108.  There is valid talk around here that they have designs on annexing Lake Arrowhead after that since it is under new management and is being built out.  Supposedly spot annexing was made illegal but it's alive and well in the cities of Cherokee County.


----------



## dixie (Aug 4, 2007)

todd said:


> Hopefully it will take a while before they develop the land around Allatoona WMA, but it will happen eventually for sure.  As far as the Etowah tract the city of Canton in their ever expanding ways had approved the zoning etc. for their part of Canton West which for the most part is the private property surrounding whats left of the Etowah Tract.  The County put a temporary hault to it but it's just a matter of time.  Canton of course plans to steal this, I mean annex, and the city limits will go all the way to Hwy 108.  There is valid talk around here that they have designs on annexing Lake Arrowhead after that since it is under new management and is being built out.  Supposedly spot annexing was made illegal but it's alive and well in the cities of Cherokee County.


Your right Todd, one other thing that people overlook about the area I lease is the Co Line, what Bartow does is totally different than in Cherokee. I got a good lesson in local politics this past off season when that offer was made for the land we lease, doggonest thing I've ever seen. If your who I think you are, I hear thieves are working y'all hard in the new construction areas on Upper Sweetwater trail.


----------



## todd (Aug 4, 2007)

I am, and they are.  We actually have not been hit in the last two months but for a while it got bad.  We have also been trying to keep an eye on all the people who ride Hardin Bridge at night on the weekends.  Been locking up one or two a weekend out there here of late.


----------



## dixie (Aug 5, 2007)

todd said:


> I am, and they are.  We actually have not been hit in the last two months but for a while it got bad.  We have also been trying to keep an eye on all the people who ride Hardin Bridge at night on the weekends.  Been locking up one or two a weekend out there here of late.



Thank you Sir!!! I've had a couple of calls from members telling me you guys are working hard there. The "monster trucks" have made lower sweetwater impassable and they're working on getting Proctors Bend that way now. I was up there yesterday checking things out.


----------



## earl (Aug 6, 2007)

The Folks Tearing Up The Roads Should Be Made To Pay To Have The Roads Fixed . It S Hard Enough To Get To Public Land. You Cant Get Half Wat Back On A Lot Of Them.


----------



## earl (Aug 16, 2007)

Scatch Procters Unless You Have A Monster Truck. I Went There Today ,the Ruts Are Bad, The Worst Still Have Some Mud In Them Even With The Drought !as Soon As We Get Rain It Will Be A Mess.


----------



## Gunner308 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey earl I'm thinking about heading over to Allatoona this weekend sometime and was actually wanting to go back through that way. Do you think my jeep has enough clearance to ride all the way back or should I just park and walk?


----------



## dixie (Aug 16, 2007)

sbmb0913 said:


> Hey earl I'm thinking about heading over to Allatoona this weekend sometime and was actually wanting to go back through that way. Do you think my jeep has enough clearance to ride all the way back or should I just park and walk?



We're having work day Sat there, if you come down watch out for my guys posting the private land around the WMA


----------



## Gunner308 (Aug 16, 2007)

No problem....


----------



## earl (Aug 18, 2007)

Unless It Rains


----------



## Allen Waters (Aug 18, 2007)

i have been back and looked at the area off hardin bridge and it is really open and you can see the marina and lake, not much to hunt safely. area's up around and behind the check station on the creeks still look good. hardin bridge is rough. most of the wma near the lake seems to have been cut and is real open and you can see the lake.


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## earl (Oct 26, 2007)

TYT


----------



## gldnrober (Nov 21, 2007)

*Where are the Deer?*

Fairly new hunter here and I was up there last week.  Stayed out for 2 days and didnt even see any signs.  Can someone direct me to where the deer seem to be?


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 21, 2007)

gldnrober said:


> Fairly new hunter here and I was up there last week.  Stayed out for 2 days and didnt even see any signs.  Can someone direct me to where the deer seem to be?



in the  backs of peoples trucks or unrecovered.  I killed deer there about two weeks ago that someone elese had shot and wounded about 30 min prior.  i heard the shot it almost knocked out my fillings.  noone ever tried to follow the deer make much of an attempt to find it.


----------



## CARDNUT (Nov 30, 2007)

22pt got shot up there on the 24th..... dressed out 140lbs with a 17" spread.... I'd like to have seen a picture of it..... That's a a dang good deer for that place....... There has been more people in the woods this year than I've ever seen on Toona...... I was almost a mile of the main road and got walked up on by 4 guys from a church.. It looked like a Tennesee Game over there...... SO BE CAREFUL!!...... Going again tommorow before the season goes out...... 

p.s. I work at lockheed and if anyone around toona ever has a lease spot come open, I'd love to have it. .......Give me a buzz....... 678-447-3304


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 1, 2007)

CARDNUT said:


> 22pt got shot up there on the 24th..... dressed out 140lbs with a 17" spread.... I'd like to have seen a picture of it..... That's a a dang good deer for that place....... There has been more people in the woods this year than I've ever seen on Toona...... I was almost a mile of the main road and got walked up on by 4 guys from a church.. It looked like a Tennesee Game over there...... SO BE CAREFUL!!...... Going again tommorow before the season goes out......
> 
> p.s. I work at lockheed and if anyone around toona ever has a lease spot come open, I'd love to have it. .......Give me a buzz....... 678-447-3304


send Dixie a PM his lease is right there--great club!!!!!!!


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 1, 2007)

and IMO if a 22pt was shot on the WMA it was probably chowing down in Dixie's food plots and mineral blocks they put out in the spring and summer


----------



## dixie (Dec 1, 2007)

Eddy M. said:


> and IMO if a 22pt was shot on the WMA it was probably chowing down in Dixie's food plots and mineral blocks they put out in the spring and summer



LOL, I worked like a hebrew slave up there Thursday eddy, wrong place for this, but things are getting where they should have been at the beginning of the season, plots are greening up, even the rock gardens showing signs of life instead of looking like the dead sea, tracks seen  where they should be seen, woods opened up, saw a little deer movement, found out there may be some cutting done before too long, depending on prices, got to see dawg and remmy, all in all it was a very good day,amazing what a little rain will do. Thanks for the kind words BTW.


----------

